# Pontiac dealer number on PHS



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm looking to find out who originally sold my '66 GTO. The PHS shows a dealer number, but I'm not sure how to find out what dealer it is. Anyone know how to look up the numbers?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

123jboy said:


> I'm looking to find out who originally sold my '66 GTO. The PHS shows a dealer number, but I'm not sure how to find out what dealer it is. Anyone know how to look up the numbers?




You can order a window sticker from Pontiac Historical Society to obtain the name and address of the dealer that originally sold your 1966 GTO. Good luck.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you can go to ultimategto.com and look for the dealers zone section and look threw the zone number and codes to see if your dealership is on the list here is the link for it.

ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> you can go to ultimategto.com and look for the dealers zone section and look threw the zone number and codes to see if your dealership is on the list here is the link for it.
> 
> ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18


Well, that's interesting. My car has a Colorado plate on it and had sat in a field there for many years but it was originally delivered to the Pittsburgh PA area. Dealer unknown.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> you can go to ultimategto.com and look for the dealers zone section and look threw the zone number and codes to see if your dealership is on the list here is the link for it.
> 
> ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #18


Thank you very much. Just what I was looking for, it's crazy how much helpfull information the people on this forum have.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

hey no prom they also have a bunch of other stuff on that web site


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Mine is zone 18, dealer number 396 which is not on the list. I guess I'll keep looking.....


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

keep checking back as they get updated often.or you might give the guy jim at phs a email and see if he could help you out


----------

